# soaps so far - don't laugh



## Godiva (Jun 28, 2008)

here's pictures of the soaps I have made so far, minus the first couple batches I made to get familiar with the process.  

The green/blue bar riced horribly (before adding FO), I rebatched after about a week - tongue tested the white spots - no zap - did not add any oils or liquids.  I especially like the colors in this batch.  It's scented with Ktima.

The four layer did rice slightly while I was mixing to trace - but it seemed to tame down.  Did fine after I added the FO, but then started solidifying once I stopped mixing and started dividing into different containers for layers.  I wanted the colors vibrant - kind of came out muted to me.  Scented with Endless Love.

The orange/brown batch.  This was a real foopah (how do you spell that?).  I was trying to use up some of the red palm oil that I have, knew it would come out orange, so wanted to add purple swirls and top layer.  Well, appears purple and orange make brown.  Since I was thinking orange and purple, I thought using up some of my tiny bits of floral scents would be nice - now I wish I would have used pumpkin or something along those lines.

The orange/blue is scented with sweet orange.  

And the green and off white bar is scented with cool cucumber.

I think soaping is fun - I can tell I'm going to need a lot more practice to get them looking the way I would like.  Going to make a smaller log mold so I can do half the batch I am doing now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

You're too sensitive! Your bars are fine! I can tell you like the layered look.  Except that last one looks like you're getting into swirling. I predict you have a promising future ahead of you in the area of soap decorations.


----------



## digit (Jun 28, 2008)

Godiva said:
			
		

> The green/blue bar riced horribly (before adding FO), I rebatched after about a week - tongue tested the white spots - no zap - did not add any oils or liquids.  I especially like the colors in this batch.  It's scented with Ktima.
> 
> The orange/blue is scented with sweet orange.
> 
> ...



I *love *these!! What colorants are you using?

I need a lot of practice just to get the lovely layers that you think need improving.    I think they look fantabulous.

Digit


----------



## Lane (Jun 28, 2008)

They look great! wonderful color ♥


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 28, 2008)

I think they are perfect! Alway remember, *we* don't know what you wanted them to look like , so *we* assume they are as you planned!


----------



## Godiva (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind remarks!  Soaping is fun and addicting.  I love browsing this board.

I got 1 oz samples of TKB's pop colors.  As you can tell by the brown color, I'm not very good at mixing colors - but I learn from my mistakes and will always remember orange and purple make brown.

I'm looking forward to planning my next batch.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

I dont know what your talking about but I love them  Love the colors!

I been wanting to try those Pop colors


----------



## anhoki (Jun 28, 2008)

First and foremost I don't see anything wrong with them at all.  I think they look great.  One thing you need to wrap your head around is YOU are the only one who truly knows what you want them to look like and what you expect when making your soap.  Again...I think they look great.


----------



## Soapmomma (Jun 28, 2008)

They are beautiful! I haven't tried layering yet but seeing yours makes me want to try a batch


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 29, 2008)

WOW!!!!

Those are all really pretty!!!  Great job!!!


----------



## Sudsy (Jun 29, 2008)

They look great!! Love the orange and blue one!!


----------



## IanT (Jun 29, 2008)

Marvelous...simply maaaaaaaarvelous


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Laugh?  Why would anybody laugh at those?!  They look wonderful!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 29, 2008)

La Oberhasli took the words right out of my mouth and beat me to post them, darned!    They look fabulous darling! 8) 

Paul


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 29, 2008)

Beautiful stuff! Love the orange blue colors.


----------



## beadella (Jun 29, 2008)

They look WONDERIFIC!!!!!!!!!!!   8)   I have yet to make bar one, and then there is that whole pic uploading challenge thing...............I am DETERMINED to find out how to do it!!!! :?  :roll: 

Anyway, stop admitting your goof-ups!!!  You are the only one who can see them!!!!!!!!!!  

Be encouraged!!

Della


----------



## Godiva (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks again all.

Being a newbie, I am still learning and a bit unsure - and probably a bit of a perfectionist.  I get a picture in my mind of how I want it to look - then it doesn't.  Hoping that with more experience, more batches will come out how I plan.  Although I'm sure there will be those surprise batches - like when it rices when it hasn't before, or you use green color and it comes out peach (I just read a message where that happened).

Swirls are still a bit intimidating for me.  But I look forward to the challenge - probably sooner rather than later.

Thanks again for looking and your comments.


----------



## Soapmomma (Jun 29, 2008)

Godiva said:
			
		

> Thanks again all.
> 
> Being a newbie, I am still learning and a bit unsure - and probably a bit of a perfectionist.  I get a picture in my mind of how I want it to look - then it doesn't.  Hoping that with more experience, more batches will come out how I plan.  Although I'm sure there will be those surprise batches - like when it rices when it hasn't before, or you use green color and it comes out peach (I just read a message where that happened).
> 
> ...



That was me! lol Gonna have to come up with some creative names for those funky colors I make   

As for the swirls being intimidating, those gorgeous layers look intimidating to me! But reading posts like yours gives me confidence to try it out, I'm so scared of wasting my precious ingredients but.....have to try it somehow


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

I think they are lovely! don't apologize for those - be proud of them. Very proud!


----------



## georgiastray (Jul 5, 2008)

I happen to think all your soaps look VERY nice!


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Incredible!!!


----------



## Godiva (Jul 7, 2008)

Been on vacation this week, and having soap making withdrawals.  Couple nights couldn't fall asleep thinking about what I would like to try on the next batch.  I gave some bars to family - only one has cured more than 4 weeks - so far comments have been positive!

Thanks for all the kind comments!


----------



## soaper41 (Aug 19, 2008)

They look truly beautiful.
The lighting for the photo was hit.


----------



## beachgurl (Aug 20, 2008)

I think your choice of colors is excellent .. your soaps look great


----------



## Deda (Aug 20, 2008)

Very pretty!  I just love layered soap!


----------



## dagnukem (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree, they look great. Where did you get the pop colors?

 I read in my book that paprika can be used a a natural colorant... has anyone played with that? Im also curious about how the soap would smell with paprika.


----------



## Godiva (Aug 21, 2008)

I purchased the Pop colors from TKB Trading, here's the webpage

http://www.tkbtrading.com/

Been working a temp job, so little time to surf the net much less make soap.  Can't wait till the job is done!  Which is next week.


----------



## Lathergirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Absolutely fabulous!!  You have to share your secret to getting such awsome layers.  And no one will ever know they did not turn out exactly as planned!!


----------

